# Leaf spring fork



## dw1973 (Apr 12, 2015)

I have a 42 Safticycle and looking for a leaf spring fork for it.   Anyone have one for sale or know where to buy one?

Dave


----------



## bricycle (Dec 3, 2015)

free bump. If you did you would likely need to lengthen the fork stem, which would destroy the value of the original fork. these run about $1500 to $2000 if you can find one.


----------

